# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأربعاء ١٣ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية خ الزعيم الصادرة  اليوم الأربعاء 13 نوفمبر 2019م


 الصدى ::-

اوكتاي يغلق ملف غارزيتو رسميا بتحويل بقية المستحقات إلى فرنسا 
القنصل حازم يحفز مريخ الثغر بالملايين. ....وحميدتي يشكو شداد للفيفا 
جمال الوالي يشكر اوكتاي شعبان على دعمه السخي للمريخ 
المريخ يواصل تحضيراته للقمة 

 الزعيم ::-

الوالي يغلق ملف غارزيتو نهائيا ويشكر اوكتاي 
الرئيس السابق : تم تسديد مطالبات الفيفا كاملة رغم قناعتنا بأنها نتيجة قصور إداري 
حجوج : المجلس  ( عالة ) على مجتمع المريخ. .... ( كنكشة ) بدون قدرات ويجب ( كنسهم ) 
بالتراضي : المريخ ينهي عقده مع الجزائري 
ماماني ينضم لمنتخب بلاده 
طمأن جماهير المريخ : الوالي : قضية غارزيتو إنتهت ....القصور الإداري ضاعف المبلغ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمسة اهداف  في التدريب الختامي وهاتريك للاعب يس حامد

أدى المنتخب الوطني الأول الحصة التدريبية الختامية لمواجهة ساوتومي عند الساعة السادسة من مساء الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019م على ملعب استاد الهلال، لمدة (45) دقيقة نفذ خلالها الجهاز الفني تدريبات بدنية خفيفة أشرف عليها الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر اخصائي الاحمال، ونفذ المنتخب تقسيمة بمنتصف الملعب بين الأخضر والبرتقالي شهدت فوز الأول بخمسة أهداف دون رد ، تبادل احرازها يس حامد ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) ، وهدف لكل من معاذ القوز وموفق عادل.. وفي خاتمة المران نفذ ستة لاعبين تمارين ركلات الجزاء، وكان الكابتن عيسى الهاشماب قد أخضع الحراس إلى تمارين متنوعة في الرشاقة والمرونة وردة الفعل.. وتابع المران تمثيل إعلامي جيد لأكثر من قناة فضائية وصحفيين، ومصورين، بجانب حضور جماهيري تقدمه قادة الرابطة القومية لتشجيع المنتخبات الوطنية وبدأ تجهيز اللافتات لمواجهة الغد ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غدا الاربعاء :
مهمة سودانية صعبة لتحسين الصورة أمام ساوتومي 


يبدأ منتخب السودان الأول "صقور الجديان"، مهمة شاقة من أجل تحسين صورته المهتزة، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، على ستاد الهلال في مدينة أم درمان، حين يستضيف منتخب ساو تومي وبرينسيب، في افتتاح مشوارهما بالتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس أمم أفريقيا 2021.

وستكون مهمة منتخب السودان شاقة للغاية، وذلك لأسباب نفسية، تتمثل في فقدان الثقة بعد تراجع المنتخب في كل مبارياته بملعبه منذ العام الماضي.

وخسر المنتخب السوداني آخر مبارياته على ملعبه أمام كل من مدغشقر، وغينيا الاستوائية على ملعبي الأبيض والهلال. 

وكان المنتخب السوداني، قد واصل نتائجه البائسة بملعبه وتعادل مع تشاد قبل أقل من شهرين، ثم انتكس مجددا أمام منتخب تنزانيا بالخسارة منه في ستاد المريخ، ليفقد فرصة التأهل لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين 2020.

وبدأ صقور الجديان تحضيراتهم لمواجهة ساو تومي، بمباراة استعراضية يوم الخميس الماضي، أمام منتخب الجيش السوداني، ثم خاضوا أول حصة تدريبية عصر الجمعة الماضي بملعب أكاديمية تقانة، قبل أن ينتقل بتدريباته لملعب الهلال .

تغييرات طفيفة

ودخل منتخب السودان مساء أمس الإثنين معسكرا مغلقا بأحد فنادق العاصمة الخرطوم قبل أن يخوض حصته الرئيسية في ذات المساء بملعب المباراة.

واعتمد المدير الفني للسودان، لوجاروشيتش على ذات القائمة التي اختارها في مباراتي تنزانيا بتصفيات بطولة الشان، لكنه أضاف عليها لاعبين اثنين من منتخبي الشباب والأولمبي.

كما استعان المدرب الكرواتي في قائمته بلاعبين اثنين من أصول سودانية يلعبان في هولندا ورومانيا، بالإضافة لصانع ألعاب نادي سيمبا التنزاني شرف شيبوب.

احترام المنافس

وقال لوجاروشيتش في تصريحات له : "طالبنا اللاعبين بنسيان الخسارة بملعبنا أمام تنزانيا، لأننا سنبدأ تصفيات بطولة أكبر، ويجب أن نصل لنهائياتها، وعلينا تحقيق الفوز في مستهل مشوارنا أمام ساو تومي".

وأضاف: "هذه المباراة لن تكون سهلة، ولن نكرر ما حدث أمام تنزانيا حين قلل الجميع من إمكانيات المنافس، فخسرنا. في كرة القدم كل المباريات صعبة، ويجب أن نحصد النقاط الثلاث غدا، وننظر بعدها لمباراتنا أمام جنوب أفريقيا".

ووصل منتخب ساو تومي الخرطوم صباح أمس الإثنين على دفعتين، ضمت الدفعة الأولى 15 لاعبا والثانية 9 لاعبين، وأقام بفندق في وسط العاصمة السودانية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمارين سباحة بمسبح الشرطة :
الأحمر يواصل تحضيراته لمباراة القمة المرتقبة
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أجرى المريخ مرانا ساخنا مساء أمس الثلاثاء بملعبه بأمدرمان في إطار إستعدادت الفريق لمباراة القمة يوم الثالث والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر .

وقد شهد المران غياب الدوليين إضافة للثنائي سيف تيري ومنجد النيل بداعي المرض .

وقام الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة وحامد بريمة إضافة لمعد اللياقة البدني لفريق الشباب والذي التحق مؤخرا بتدريبات الفريق الأول بإجراء تدريبات متنوعة بدأت بتحضير بدني للاعبين واختتمت بتقسيمة نفذت خلالها عددا من الجمل التكتيكية .

ومن المنتظر ان يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته في الساعة التاسعة من صباح الأربعاء بتمارين سباحة بمسبح الشرطة بالخرطوم بري فيما سيتوقف الفريق عن التدريب المسائي نسبة لمباراة المنتخب الوطني السوداني امام  منتخب ساوتومي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا :
المريخ ينهي عقد مدربه الجزائري بالتراضي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

  انهى نادي ألمريخ رسميا عقده مع المدرب الجزائري آيت عبدالملك، المدير الفني بالتراضي ظهر الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019 .

وكان الجزائري قد بدأ مشواره في قيادة المريخ، في الحادي والعشرين من سبتمبر الماضي، ولم يحقق  المطلوب، خاصة نتائج الفريق بالدوري الممتاز ، وهو ما دعا مجلس الإدارة  للاستغناء عن خدماته بالتراضي .

وتمت إجراءات انهاء التعاقد بحضور المدير التنفيذي للنادي الدكتور مدثر خيري .

من جانبه شكر الدكتور مدثر خيري الكوتش آيت على فترته مع المريخ، مؤكدا أن النادي يكن كل إحترام وتقدير للمدرب الذي وصفه بالمحترف، والذي لم يبدر منه مايعكر العلاقة بين الطرفين .

وعلى الجانب الآخر شكر الجزائري آيت عبدالملك مجلس الإدارة، متمنيا التوفيق للفريق في البطولات المحلية والقارية .

 هذا ومن المنتظر أن يغادر المدرب الي بلاده في الواحدة من فجر الأربعاء عبر الخطوط التركية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان بالأحمر وساوتومي بالأخضر في الاجتماع الفني 

شهدت قاعة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، فعاليات الاجتماع الفني لمباراة السودان وساوتومي، بحضور الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، والأستاذ معتز محمد لطيف (الشاعر) عضو مجلس الإدارة، ونائب رئيس لجنة كرة القدم داخل الصالات والشاطئية، وأدار الاجتماع مراقب المباراة الاريتري توكو قويش، ومقيم الحكام عصام إبراهيم من ليبيا.. وذلك في وجود تمثيل الفريقين والأجهزة الرسمية ذات الصلة، وتم التأمين على كافة الجوانب التنظيمية الفنية، في بدء المباراة الساعة التاسعة، وفتح الأبواب عند الساعة السادسة، وسيرتدي السودان الزي الأحمر الكامل، وساوتومي الأخضر والأصفر .. وسادت روح طيبة الاجتماع، وشكر تمثيل ساوتومي الاتحاد السوداني على حسن الاستقبال وكرة الضيافة، وتسهيل كافة الاجراءات اللازمة..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية -------- زين العابدين يسن بابكر 

مباراة المنتخب الوطني

*يوالي منتخبنا الأول لكرة القدم إعداده الجاد استعدادآ لمواجهة فريق ساوتومى مساء الأربعاء المقبل ضمن تصفيات امم أفريقيا (كان) 2021 بالكاميرون وقد ادي الفريق تمرينا شارك فيه كل اللاعبين المختارين بالإضافة للوافدين من الدوريات الاوربية والأفريقية في طفرة جديدة للمنتخب لم تحصل من قبل في السنين الماضية وقد شهد التمرين جمهورا غفيرا ضاقت به جنبات ملعب الأكاديمية وتألق فيه جميع اللاعبين  ومالمسناه منهم اصرارهم على تحقيق اول فوز على خصمهم الفريق المغمور ساوتومي الذي لأول مرة تحدث له مواجهة مباشرة مع منتخبنا الوطني الذي لايعلم اي معلومة عن منتخب ساوتومى وبإذن الله الغلبة لنا طالما هنالك اهتمام متعاظم بالمنتخب من قبل المسؤلين والجمهور الرياضي عامة. 
*المواجهة القادمة لمنتخبنا يوم الاربعاء من المؤكد بأن التشكيلة ستشهد تغيير كبير عليها من واقع إقبال عدد 4 محترفين سودانين سواء بأوروبا او أفريقيا بالإضافة للاعبين الوطنين الموجودين والذين تمت اضافتهم مؤخرا لكتيبة المنتخب لتالقهم مع فرقهم بالدوري وهذه التعديلات لم تحدث في الوقت المضي وتبشر بانضمام اخر لعدد من اللاعبين سواء بالخليج او أروبا مانتمناه هو التعاون الكامل بين اللاعبين بالمنتخب القدامى والجدد لتكون هذه المباراة خير إعداد لتصفيات قطر2022 لتخلق نوع من التجانس بين اللاعبين. 
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*هذه المباراة المرتقبة لمنتخبنا أمام ساوتومى ستكون تاريخية كونها اول مباراة لمنتخبنا مع هذا المنتخب وتاريخية أيضا من كونها اول مباراة يشارك فيها محترفين سودانين قادمين من اوربا وإفريقيا... 
*نتمنى أن يوفق المدرب في اختياره للتشكيلة التي سيحتار في الاختيار لها بسبب مشاركة المحترفين الجدد مع تاقلمه مع النجوم الموجودين سابقا بالفريق. 
*كل الآمال معلقة على المحترفين لصنع الفارق وتغيير شكل المنتخب.. 
*هل يستطيع المحترفون القادمون من اوربا التأقلم السريع مع اللاعبين المحليين؟؟؟ 
*وهل يستطيع هولا المحترفين اللعب في ملاعبنا المحلية المتواضعة وخاصة النجيلة السئية جدا.. ؟!
*الخوف من هروب المحترفين بعد هذه المباراة وعدم عودتهم مرة أخرى بسبب الأرضية السئية لكل ملاعبنا السودانية. 
*بعد توافد المحترفين اتمنى إعادة النظر في هذا المدرب المغمور والمحدود الامكانيات. 
*ونتمنى من الكشفين وخاصة الاستاذ الرائع دومآ الأخ (وليد ديجيتال) ان يواصل رحلة البحث وهو الذي يمد الجميع ببعض الاعبين السودانين بدول المهجر.. 
*والتحايا العطرة والعميقة له على المجهودات الكبيرة التي يبذلها في متابعة اللاعبين السودانين بكل الدوريات الخارجية.. 
*اخيرا جدا سيسعي مجلس الدمار المريخي من التخلص من المحترف النيجري ماماني افشل من لعب بالمريخ في عهد افشل مجلس. 
*من الذي اتي بهذا اللاعب للمريخ؟؟؟..
*وماهي الفائدة التي قدمها اوالاضافة التي أضافها للمريخ. 
*في عهد هذا المجلس اتي محترفون للمريخ اخذو من النادي اكثر من ماقدمو له. 
*وطالما شلة الفشل متواجدة بالنادي الساقية ستظل مدورة. 
*وفي الاخبار أنهم يسعون  للتخلص من المدرب الجزائري ايت الله الذي احضروه لتدريب المريخ وبه مدرب افضل منه بمراحل كبيرة. 
*انطبق عليهم المثل الذي يقول التسوي في جناك تلقاه.....
*ابعدو ابن النادي في وقت حوجته واتو بمن يشابهم في الفشل. 
*المريخ في عهدهَم يحتضر،،،،
*المريخ في عهدهم لايستطيع مقارعة أندية الوسط،،،
*متى ينتهي عهدهم؟؟؟
*الرشيد على عمر انقلب السحر على الساحر؟؟؟؟
*مهرجان تكريم الكاردينال ماذا حدث فيه؟؟؟
*التراس الهلال اوصلت رسالته التي يريدوها ورددوها له.. 
*جماهير الا لتراس في الناديين لن تحيد عن مبادئها ابدا.. 
*كل ما يهمها ثوابت الناديين وفريق كرة القدم ولاتبالي بمايحدث من نتائج.  
*واصل ليفربول رحلة التألق بالدوري واستطاع اكتساح الستى بثلاثية ليحافظ على سجله الخالي من الهزائم بالدوري حتى الآن. 
*الليفر خطير وعينه على كل البطولات بالساحة.. 
*هدف للفرعون المصري محمد صلاح وهدف للسنغالي ماني.. 
*بالهدف الذي أحرزه ماني اليوم وقع على الهدف رقم 29 في البريميرلينغ منذ بداية الموسم الماضي.. 
*خسارة السيتي عصفت به للمركز الرابع خلف ليستر وتشلسي.. 
*ليستر ستي يبرز عضلاته من جديد... 
*وتشلسي بقيادة لامبارد غير هذا الموسم.. 
*حسم اليوفي قمة الجولة مع الميلان لصالحه لينفرد بصدارة الكالتشيو..  
*بالدوري الاسباني توهج المهاجم الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة وواصل رحلة التألق في إحراز الأهداف.. 
*157 هدفا أحرزها في323 مباراة بالدوري. 
*هل يستمر بنزينا في رحلة التألق بالابطال والدوري؟!
*فيما إقترب اللاعب الصاعد بسرعة الصاروخ البرازيلي ردريغو الي الدخول في قلوب جماهير الريال .. 
*ردريغو في طريقه لازاحة عرش نيمار من الكرة البرازيلية... 
*تزكرو هذا اللاعب قريبا...  
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*رسالة للجماهير الرياضية السودانية وازرو المنتخب الوطني في أول مباراة لتصفيات الشأن ورحبو بالمحترفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**# أخبار المـريــــــخ* 

المريخ يخوض تجربتين تحضيرا للأزرق

 *_المكتب الإعلامي_* 

أكد مدرب المريخ جمال أبوعنجة ان الفرقة الحمراء ستبدأ اللعب وديا خلال الأسبوع المقبل، وذلك تحضيرا لمواجهة الهلال في الدوري الممتاز وكشف أبوعنجة ان المباراة الأولى ستجرى مع واحد من أندية الدرجة الأولى فيما سيختتم الفريق استعداداته بمواجهة أحد الدرجة الممتازة وأضاف مدرب المريخ ان فريقه عانى من مؤخرا من النقص بفضل مشاركة عدد من اللاعبين مع المنتخب إضافة لمعاناة بعض اللاعبين مؤخرا من المرض موضحا ان تدريبات الصالة والسباحة تسهم بشكل جيد في إعداد الفريق لمباراته امام الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء ----- علم الدين هاشم

 صقور الجديان والمنتخب المغمور !
#ووااوواا
** يستهل منتخبنا مشواره الافريقي مساء اليوم باستاد الهلال بمواجهة منتخب ساوتومي وذلك ضمن تصفيات بطولة الامم الافريقية التي تستضيفها الكاميرون في عام 2021 ويلعب منتخبنا في المجموعة التي تضم الي جانبه متتخبات جنوب افريقيا وغانا وساوتومي
** اذا نظرنا الي المباراة بحسابات الخبرة فلا شك ان كفة منتخبنا هي الراجحة نسبة الي ان المنتخب الضيف يمكن وصفه بانه قادم من المجهول ولاتاريخ يذكر له في سماء الكرة السمراء سواء علي مستوي المنتخبات او الاندية والاخيرة تكاد تكون مشاركتها في تصفيات دوري الابطال او الكونفدرالية شبه معدومة !
** ولكن يبقي السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه دائما عندما يتعلق الامر بمشاركة منتخبنا في البطولات الافريقية ،،هل منتخبنا في كامل الجاهزية لمواجهة منتخب ساوتومي (عديم الخبرة )؟
** الاجابة لاتحتاج لكثير عناء ،،فالحال يغني دائما عن السؤال حيث الاهمال وعدم الرعاية لكل ماهو متعلق بامر المنتخب ! نقول ذلك ونحن علي قناعة تامة بالمجهودات التي تبذلها لجنة المنتخبات برئاسة الدكتور حسن برقو ومحاولات الصرف علي برنامج اعداد المنتخب في حدود مايتوفر من امكانيات مالية ولكن كما يقال (العين بصيرة واليد قصيرة ) ولكم ان تتخيلوا ان منتخبنا الذي يرفع المسؤولين عنه شعار العودة والتاهل للنهائيات في الكاميرون 2021 لم يؤدي اي مباراة تجريبية في معسكره القصير الذي قضاه في الخرطوم باستثناء مباراة ضد فريق الجيش امتدت لنصف الساعة فقط !
** لانريدان نعيد ونكرر ماكتبناه سابقا عن العشوائية التي بتم بها اعداد المنتخب علي المستوي الرسمي فتلك اضحت قضية محفوظة تبرز علي السطح كلما تم فتح باب المشاركات لمنتخبنا في التصفيات الافريقية والحديث المستمر عن شح الامكانيات المالية التي تساعد الاتحاد العام في تنفيذ برنامج ( خمسة نجوم )ينقل منتخبنا لمصاف المنتخبات المحترمة من حولنا !
** نتمني ان ينتصر منتخبنا علي كل الظروف الصعبة التي تحيط به الان حتي يضع اول 3 نقاط في رصيده تكون خير زاد له في مشوار التصفيات لاسيما وان مباراته القادمة ستكون ضد جنوب افريقيا الذي يعد الان من بين افضل المنتخبات التي تنجح في حجز مقعد لها في النهائيات
** وكما هو معروف ان الجهاز الفني كان قد استعان بثلاثة لاعبين من السودانيين المحترفين في الدوريات الاوربية والافريقية وهم بلا شك سيشكلون اضافة فنية لصقور الجديان اذا حدث الانسجام والتناغم مع زملائهم اثناء سير المباراة وماعدا ذلك ربما بكون الفشل هو سيد الموقف الامر الذي يمكن ان يعجل بعدم تكرار الاستعانة بمحترفين من خارج الحدود
** بدأت الضغوط تنهال علي راس مجلس الفشل حتي يستجيب لمطالب الجماهير والاعلام بدعم الفريق بعناصر اكثر قدرة وقوة علي تقديم الاداء الافضل وتصحيح الاخطاء السابقة التي اهدرت علي المريخ نتائج ايجابية كانت في متناول اليد
** نحن لانطالب بعملية احلال وابدال كبيرة في صفوف الفريق انما تغيير محدود يطال عددا من اللاعبين من الذين قل عطائهم وضعف مردودهم في المباريات واصبحوا مجرد عبء كبيرعلي زملائهم
** يحب ان لا تتوقف الضغوط الاعلامية والجماهيرية علي مجلس الفشل حتي ينفذ المطالب الاعلامية والجماهيرية بالتجديد للاعبين الذين انتهت عقودهم وعمل اضافات جديدة ترتقي بمستوي الاداء الفني .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يستهل مشواره في تصفيات امم افريقيا بمواجهة ساوتومي مساء اليوم
.
يستهل منتخبنا الوطني الاول لكرة القدم مشواره في تصفيات افريقيا المؤهلة لنهائيات امم افريقيا 2021م المقامة بالكاميرون وذلك عندما يستقبل علي ملعب إستاد الهلال نظيره الساوتومي عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء اليوم.
 ويسعي منتخبنا الوطني في البداية بقوة وتحقيق الفوز ومصالحة مناصريه بعد ان خذلهم الشهر المنصرم بعد ان ودع بطولة الشان بالخسارة علي ارضه امام تنزانيا ومباراة اليوم فرصة لتصحيح المسار ومصالحة الانصار والبداية بقوة في مشوار العبور لنهائيات الكاميرون.
 واكمل منتخبنا جاهزيته للمواجهة بشكل مقبول وسط مشاركة طيبه من اللاعبين الذين ادوا التدريبات بجدية وشهدة قائمة المنتخب مشاركة محترفين سودانيين ينشطون في اوروبا لاول مرة حيث ضمت قائمة منتخبنا لاعبين سودانيين يلعبون خارجيا وهما أحمد يونس ويس حامد وتعتبر الخطوة نقطة تحول في مسيرة المنتخب الوطني وفرصة للإستفادة من اللاعبين الذين ينشطون في الخارج وتدعيم منتخبنا في مثل هذه المنافسات.
المباراة مهمة لمنتخبنا وهي تعتبر الاساس الفوز فيها يعني الكثير لمشوار منتخبنا في التصفيات لذلك نتمني ان يبذل لاعبينا قصاري جهدهم حتي يتحق الفوز ان شاء الله .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماماني يغادر للانضمام إلى منتخب النيحر
 خاص: المركز الإعلامي 
يغادر عبدالرحمن ماماني ، لاعب وسط الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بنادي المريخ ، الخرطوم في الواحدة من فجر الأربعاء 13 نوفمبر 2019م، متجهًا إلى بلاده من أجل الانضمام إلى معسكر المنتخب النيحري الاول استعدادا لتصفيات امم افريقيا بالكاميرون 2021. وسينضم ماماني لمعسكر منتخب بلاده في النيجر على أن تسافر بعثة المنتخب النيجري إلى ساحل العاج يوم الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري؛ من أجل خوض مباراة الجولة الأولى في  التصفيات الافريقية  لنهاىيات الكاميرون 2021م ، كما سيؤدي لاعب المريخ مباراته الثانية مع المنتخب امام مدغشقر في العشرين من الشهر ذاته امام مدغشقر علي ان يعود في الحادي والعشرين من نوفمبر الجاري إلى الخرطوم؛ حيث سيكون متاحا امام الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء في مباراة القمة  بالثالث والعشرين من الشهر نفسه..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*د مزمل ابو القاسم                                                        أفلح أوكتاي شعبان، المساعد السابق لرئيس نادي المريخ في إغلاق ملف مستحقات غارزيتو رسمياً، بسداده للقسط الأخير من المستحقات، البالغ حوالي مائة وستين ألف دولار أمريكي، بتحويل مباشر لحساب المدرب في فرنسا، وأخطر أوكتاي رئيس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي بالتحويل، وذكر له أن المدرب الفرنسي تسلم المبلغ بالكامل، وسيطلب من محاميه إخطار الفيفا رسمياً بأن المريخ أوفى بما عليه ونفذ الحكم الصادر ضده وسلمه مستحقاته بالكامل، وبذلك يغلق المريخ ملفاً مزعجاً، سبب قلقاً شديداً لجماهيره على مدى أكثر من عام.
يذكر أن أوكتاي سبق له أن سدد كل مستحقات أنتوني أفلح أوكتاي شعبان، المساعد السابق لرئيس نادي المريخ في إغلاق ملف مستحقات غارزيتو رسمياً، بسداده للقسط الأخير من المستحقات، البالغ حوالي مائة وستين ألف دولار أمريكي، بتحويل مباشر لحساب المدرب في فرنسا، وأخطر أوكتاي رئيس المريخ السابق جمال الوالي بالتحويل، وذكر له أن المدرب الفرنسي تسلم المبلغ بالكامل، وسيطلب من محاميه إخطار الفيفا رسمياً بأن المريخ أوفى بما عليه ونفذ الحكم الصادر ضده وسلمه مستحقاته بالكامل، وبذلك يغلق المريخ ملفاً مزعجاً، سبب قلقاً شديداً لجماهيره على مدى أكثر من عام..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيلسون يخطر دائرة الكرة بالمريخ بوصوله خلال الأسبوع الحالي
.
.
أجرى السيد انس نصر الدين مدير الكرة بالمريخ اتصالاً هاتفياً جديدا مع لاعب الفريق المحترف الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا المتواجد ببلاده منذ فترة طويلة بسبب اشكالية في تجديد جوازه الذي استلمه قبل ايام قليلة .

وتفاكر انس مع المحترف الغاني حول موعد وصوله الى العاصمة الخرطوم من اجل الانضمام الى تحضيرات الفريق المستعد لعدد من الاستحقاقات المحلية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحسم موعد التحرك من بلاده في الطريق الى مطار الخرطوم بصورة نهائية .

وشدد مدير الكرة مع اللاعب على ضرورة الحرص للحضور والانضمام لتحضيرات الفريق الاول .

ويتوقع أن يصل نيلسون لازغيلا الى البلاد في الاسبوع الحالي حسب الاتصالات التي تمت بينه وبين انس نصر الدين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب ساوتومي ل ( باج نيوز) : اتحدى المنتخب السوداني وهدفنا التأهل إلى الكان


 قال مدرب منتخب ساوتومي إن فريقه حضر إلى الخرطوم من أجل تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في مباراة الغد أمام السودان.

 وأعلن أدريانو نوسيبو في تصريحات ل ( باج نيوز) أن فريقه يستهدف التأهل إلى نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية ( الكان)
  وأشار مدرب ساتومبي إلى أنهم لم يحضروا من أجل النزهة وهدفهم تحقيق نتيجة  إيجابية ترضى تطلعاتهم وطموحاتهم في التأهل إلى منافسة الكان.
 وأكد  أدريانو جاهزية لاعبي فريقه للمباراة وقال إن المباراة لن تكون سهلة الا  أنه تحدي نظيره السوداني وقال إنه يملك المقومات التي تؤهله لتحقيق نتيجة  إيجابية في اللقاء المرتقب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العشري لـ”باج نيوز”: سأدرس تدريب المريخ في هذه الحالة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  المدرب المصري طارق العشري إنّه سيدرس تدريب المريخ حال تمّ تقديم عرضٍ  رسمي له، نافيًا ما يثار بشأن مفاوضاتٍ بينه والنادي السوداني في الوقت  الراهن.
وأشار العشري في تصريحٍ خاص لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ اقترابه من توليّ المسؤولية الفنية بالمريخ ليس صحيحًا.
وأكمل” لم أدخل في أيّ مفاوضاتٍ ولم أتلقَ اتصالاتٍ رسمية من أيّ مسؤول بنادي المريخ”.
وكان نادي المريخ قد أعلن في وقتٍ سابق إنهاء عقد المدرب الجزائري آيت عبد الملك بالتراضي.
وتولى جمال أبو عنجة مهمة الإشراف فنيًا على المريخ عقب قرارٍ مفاجئ للنادي بإيقاف المدرب الجزائري عن العمل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* السودان يتحدى ساوتومي في تصفيات”كان”
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يدشّن  المنتخب السوداني في التاسعة من مساء غدٍ”الأربعاء” مشواره في تصفيات أمم  أفريقيا”كان” 2012، والمقرّر لها في الكاميرون، عندما يستضيف بملعب”الجوهرة  الزرقاء” نظيره منتخب ساوتومي.
ومنذ ما يقارب الأسبوع، نفذّ منتخب السودان تحضيرات مكثّفة امتدّت لأسبوع، كانت النقطة الأساسية فيها رفع الجرعات البدنية.
وتشهد  قائمة المنتخب الشهير بـ”صقور الجديان” وجوه جديدة، حيث تضم كلاً من أحمد  يونس، يس حامد، وشرف سيبوب، واستعان لاحقاً بثنائي من المنتخب الأولمبي  حسين أفول، وأحمد وضاح، بعد تعذر إلتحاق أبوجا، ومصعب كردمان لأسبابٍ  متفاوتة.
ويهدف المدرب الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغارسيتش إلى تحقيق انتصارٍ أوّل، لتعويض الخسارة والخروج أمام المنتخب التنزاني في تصفيات”شان”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* منتخبات عربية تستهل طريقها في تصفيات أفريقيا 2021


DPA ©




منتخب المغرب
تبدأ  منتخبات القارة السمراء مشوارها في التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة كأس الأمم  الأفريقية، المقررة في الكاميرون عام 2021، وذلك عندما تنطلق اليوم الأربعاء  فعاليات الجولة الأولى بها.

وتم توزيع المنتخبات المشاركة في  التصفيات على 5 مستويات بناء على تصنيف (فيفا)، الذي صدر في شهر  حزيران/يونيو الماضي، حيث شارك 44 منتخبا، أصحاب المستويات من الأول حتى  الرابع، في مرحلة المجموعات بالتصفيات مباشرة.

فيما اضطرت المنتخبات  الثمانية، التي انضمت للمستوى الخامس، لخوض دور تمهيدي، تأهلت منه 8  منتخبات، حتى أصبح إجمالي المنتخبات المشاركة في التصفيات 48 منتخبا.

وتم  تقسيم المنتخبات المشاركة في مرحلة المجموعات بالتصفيات على 12 مجموعة،  حيث تضم المجموعات من الأول حتى الرابع منتخبا واحدا من المستويات الثلاثة  الأولى، بالإضافة لمنتخب متأهل من الدور التمهيدي، أما بقية المجموعات  الأخرى، فتضم منتخبا واحدا من المستويات الأربعة للمنتخبات.

ويشارك  منتخب الكاميرون (مستضيف البطولة) في التصفيات رغم حجزه مقعدا في النهائيات  بغض النظر عن ترتيبه في مجموعته، وسوف تحتسب مبارياته ونتائجه في تحديد  المنتخبات الأخرى المتأهلة عن مجموعته.

ويتأهل من تلك التصفيات  متصدر ووصيف كل مجموعة للنهائيات في حالة احتلال منتخب الكاميرون المركزين  الأول أو الثاني بمجموعته، أما في حالة تواجده في المركزين الثالث أو  الرابع، فسوف يتأهل أفضل 11 منتخبا حاصلا على المركز الثاني في المجموعات  الـ12 بالإضافة لمتصدري تلك المجموعات.

وتجرى الجولتين الأولى  والثانية بالتصفيات خلال فترة التوقف الدولي الحالية، التي تنطلق في الغد  وتستمر حتى 19 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الجاري.

ويمثل الكرة العربية في  التصفيات 8 منتخبات هي مصر وتونس والمغرب والجزائر وليبيا والسودان  وموريتانيا وجزر القمر، حيث تستهل مشوارها في التصفيات والأمل يحدوها في  تحقيق انطلاقة جيدة.



ويبدأ  منتخب الجزائر (حامل اللقب) مشواره في التصفيات بمواجهة من العيار الثقيل  أمام ضيفه منتخب زامبيا، بطل المسابقة عام 2012، الساعي للعودة للنهائيات  التي غاب عنها في النسخة الماضية التي أقيمت بمصر الصيف الماضي، وذلك في  المجموعة الثامنة التي تضم أيضا منتخبي زيمبابوي وبوتسوانا.

ويرغب  المنتخب الجزائري، الفائز باللقب عامي 1990 و2019 لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية رغم  صعوبة المهمة التي تنتظره أمام المنتخب الملقب بـ(الرصاصات النحاسية)،  وذلك قبل أن يحل منتخب (الخضر) ضيفا على منتخب بوتسوانا في الجولة الثانية  يوم الإثنين المقبل.



ويلعب المنتخب التونسي مع ضيفه  منتخب ليبيا في مواجهة عربية خالصة ضمن المجموعة العاشرة التي تضم أيضا  منتخبي غينيا الاستوائية وتنزانيا.

وتشهد المباراة مواجهة ساخنة من  خارج الخطوط بين منذر الكبير المدير الفني الجديد لمنتخب تونس، الذي تولى  المسؤولية خلفا للفرنسي آلان جيريس، والمدرب التونسي المخضرم فوزي  البنزرتي، الذي تم تعيينه مدربا لمنتخب ليبيا في تشرين أول/أكتوبر الماضي.



وفي  الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة، سيستضيف المنتخب الليبي نظيره التنزاني، في حين  يلتقي منتخب تونس، الفائز باللقب عام 2004، مع مضيفه منتخب غينيا  الاستوائية.

ويخوض المنتخب المغربي مواجهة عربية أخرى أمام ضيفه  منتخب موريتانيا في المجموعة الخامسة، التي تضم أيضا منتخبي أفريقيا الوسطى  وبوروندي.

وستكون هذه هي المواجهة الرسمية الأولى للفرنسي ذو  الأصول البوسنية وحيد خلوليدزيتش المدرب الجديد لمنتخب المغرب، الذي تولى  تدريب (أسود الأطلس) في آب/أغسطس الماضي خلفا للفرنسي هيرفي رينار.

وبينما  يلعب المنتخب المغربي، الفائز باللقب عام 1976، مع مضيفه منتخب بوروندي في  الجولة الثانية، فإن منتخب موريتانيا، الذي يتطلع لمشاركته الثانية على  التوالي في النهائيات، سيستضيف منتخب أفريقيا الوسطى.



ويواجه  المنتخب المصري، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد  سبعة ألقاب، اختبارا سهلا حينما يستضيف منتخب كينيا بعد غد الخميس  بالمجموعة السابعة، التي تضم أيضا منتخبي جزر القمر وتوجو، اللذين يلتقيان  بالجولة الأولى في العاصمة التوجولية لومي.

وعقب لقائه مع نظيره  الكيني، يستعد المنتخب المصري للعب مع مضيفه منتخب جزر القمر في مواجهة  عربية ستكون الأولى بين المنتخبين يوم الإثنين المقبل.

أما المنتخب  السوداني، بطل أفريقيا عام 1970، فيستضيف منتخب ساوتومي وبرنسيب في الجولة  الأولى، قبل أن يخرج لملاقاة مضيفه منتخب جنوب أفريقيا في مواجهة محفوفة  بالمخاطر لمنتخب (صقور الجديان) في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الثالثة التي  تضم أيضا المنتخب الغاني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساوتومي..الفرصة الأخيرة لمدرب السودان قبل قرار الانفصال


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لوجاروشيتش 
تضع  مباراة منتخب صقور الجديان السوداني، أمام ضيفه ساوتومي وبرينسيب مساء يوم  غد الأربعاء بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، ضمن تصفيات كأس أمم  إفريقيا 2021، المدير الفني للمنتخب زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش الكرواتي، تحت ضغط  كبير، مع خيارات محدودة، وباب الخروج مشرع أمامه لمغادرة السودان، حال  تعثر المنتخب مجددا على ملعبه.

يحسب للمدرب  لوجاروشيتش أنه نجح في تقديم منتخب السودان بشكل مقبول بنهائيات أمم  إفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالمغرب في 2018، بحصوله على الترتيب الثالث  وتتويجه بالميداليات البرونزية.

بعد النجاح المغربي انتكس المنتخب  السوداني، بعدم وصوله لنهائيات بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا التي أقيمت بمصر هذا  العام، وهي كانت مهمة متعثرة منذ بدايتها، بدأت بخسارة المنتخب لأول مباراة  في ملعبه بمدينة الأبيض على يد المدير الفني السابق محمد عبد مازدا، قبل  أن يتسلم الكرواتي المهمة.

ثم خسر صقور الجديان مباراتين بملعبهم  أمام كل من السنغال وغينيا الإستوائية على يد لوجاروشيتش، وتتابعت النتائج  السالبة لمنتخب السودان بملعبه في بطولات مختلفة، بالتعادل مع تشاد سلبيا  بتصفيات الدور التمهيدي لمونديال قطر، وخسارة من تنزانيا في المرحلة  الآخيرة من تصفيات "الشان" 2020.




لكن  المثير في سجل لوجاروشيتش أنه ومعاونه المدرب العام، فازوا بآخر 3 مباريات  خاضها المنتخب في ذات البطولات المذكورة، على مدغشقر وتشاد وتنزانيا، لكن  تبقى الخسارة الأخيرة هي ما وضع لوجاروشيتش على المحك.

المدرب  الكرواتي، مطلوب منه ضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد في مباراة الغد أمام ساو تومي،  أولا البداية الصحيحة بالفوز بأول مباراة على ملعبه، ومعها مسح البداية  السيئة في تصفيات ذات البطولة من النسخة السابقة، والتي حدثت على يد  مدغشقر.

وفي حال تحقيقه الهدفين، فإن لوجاروشيتش سيفتح باب التفاوض  من جديد لتجديد عقده للاستمرار بتدريب المنتخبات السودانية، ويبدو المحك في  عقد المدرب الكرواتي أنه سوف ينتهي أجله الشهر القادم، وأما عدم تحقيق  الهدفين فإن الأبواب مشرعه أمام الكرواتي للخروج من السودان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقرار الأجهزة الفنية ظاهرة لافتة بالدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




صلاح أحمد أدم 
بات  استقرار الأجهزة الفنية بالدوري السوداني الممتاز في الموسم الجاري ظاهرة  لافتة، مقارنة بالمواسم السابقة التي اعتادت خلالها الأندية على الإطاحة  بالمدربين، مع أول سقوط لهم بالمسابقة.

ومع مرور 10 جولات من المسابقة لم يرحل أي مدرب عن فريقه، ولهذه الظاهرة نماذج وأسباب.

من  المدربين الذين قدموا نموذجا للإفلات من مقصلة الإقالة المؤكدة والمحددة  بنتيجة مباراة، شرف الدين أحمد موسى بالهلال الأبيض، الذي بدأ قويا بالفوز  على الأهلي شندي في ملعب الأخير، لكن النتائج تذبذبت تباعا.

الهلال  الأبيض كان قد تعادل بملعبه مع الأهلي مروي متذيل الترتيب وقتها، وهي  النتيجة الأكثر ألما لجماهير الفريق ومجلس الإدارة، التي وضعت مباراة  الأهلي الخرطوم بملعب الأخير فرصة نهائية لتجديد الثقة في المدرب.

ونجح  شرف في قيادة الهلال الأبيض للفوز على الخرطوم (2/1)، ثم واصل انتصاراته  بفوز ثان حققه على التوالي بملعبه، على الهلال الفاشر 4-0، مع أداء قوي،  انتشت به الجماهير، وثبت به المدرب أقدامه داخل النادي.

انتصارات مفاجئة

المدرب  فاروق جبرة بدأ الدوري متعثرا مع فريق الأهلي مروي، ولم يحقق الفوز في 7  مباريات متتالية، حتى وصلت الأمور بينه وبين مجلس الإدارة لفقدان الثقة،  إلى درجة أن المجلس قدم استقالته بسبب الإحباط من سوء النتائج.

ومع  دخول الفريق الجولة 10، انتظرت الإدارة مباراة الفريق ضد الأهلي عطبرة  لتحديد مصير فاروق جبرة، أمس الأول الأحد، لكنه نجح في تحقيق الفوز، لينجو  من الإقالة، ويقفز بالفريق 3 مراكز، محتلا المرتبة 13 بجدول الدوري.

وضعت  إدارة نادي الرابطة كوستي المدربان عبد الحميد الجوكر ومعاونه هاشم عبد  الرحمن تحت الاختبار النهائي بعد الهزيمة 5-0 من الأهلي شندي، وانتظرت  لتحديد مصيرهما أمام الهلال الفاشر، الأحد الماضي، لكنهما قبلا التحدي  وحققا الفوز ليصعد الفريق مركزين ويحتل المرتبة (10).




وكان الثنائي قد عينا قبل شهر بشكل مؤقت، لكنهما أثبتا جدارتهما وفازا مع الفريق بغالبية المباريات منذ توليهما المسؤولية.

كما  استمر برهان تية، المدير الفني للأهلي الخرطوم، رغم تعثره بالخسائر  والتعادلات في أول 4 مباريات، لكنه فاجأ مجلس الإدارة المؤقت بفوزه  في ديربي العاصمة على الخرطوم الوطني، فبقى بمقعده حتى تاريخ مباراته أمام  الهلال الأبيض.

صبر

أثار  صبر إدارة الهلال على المدير الفني صلاح أحمد آدم، ومعاونه هيثم مصطفى  دهشة الجميع بعد تعثرهما في 3 مباريات متتالية، بالخسارة من الهلال كادقلي،  ثم من الأمل، والتعثر بالتعادل أمام الأهلي عطبرة.

وانتظر الجميع  خاصة جماهير الهلال مباراة الأهلي شندي الصعبة التي جاءت مباشرة بعد نكسة  المباريات الثلاث، لكن صلاح آدم وهيثم نجحا في الإفلات من الإقالة بتحقيق  الفوز، لتهدأ الأمور من جديد.

أسباب الاستمرار

أدت  عدة أسباب لاستمرار معظم مدربي الدوري الممتاز رغم تعثر النتائج، أولها  توقفات المسابقة لفترة بسبب مشاركات المنتخب الأول ببطولتي "الشان"  والتصفيات المؤهلة لكأس أمم أفريقيا 2021.

ومنح التوقف مهلة للمدربين لتصحيح الأوضاع، قبل المباريات المصيرية التي نجوا فيها من الإقالة بعد تعديل المسار، ولو مؤقتا.

ويعد  السبب الأبرز لبقاء عدد من المدربين رغم تخبط النتائج، هو الفراغ الإداري  بالأندية، بعد استقالة مجالس إداراتها، أو تكليف مؤقتين لقيادتها كما  في الأهلي الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض، فيضطر مسؤولو الأندية للقبول بالواقع،  ويمنحون المدربين مزيدا من الوقت، خوفا من تحمل مسؤولية مدربين جدد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ودية جديدة للهلال قبل موقعة المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


قرر  الجهاز الفني للهلال، خوض مباراة ودية أمام المريخ الفاشر، ضمن تحضيرات  الفريق لموقعة المريخ، 23 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان الجاري في إطار الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.



ومن المنتظر إقامة ودية الهلال والمريخ الفاشر، بعد غد الخميس، على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء بأم درمان.

ويهدف الجهاز الفني للهلال، من خوض مباراة الفاشر، إلى رفع جاهزية لاعبيه البدلاء قبل لقاء المريخ.

من جهة ثانية، أوضح جمال أبو عنجة مدرب المريخ، أن فريقه سيخوض وديتين، قبل مواجهة الهلال.

وكشف  أبو عنجة، أن المباراة الأولى ستلعب أمام فريق من المستوى الأول بدوري  العاصمة الخرطوم، أما الودية الثانية ستكون أمام فريق من الدرجة الممتازة.

يذكر أن الهلال يتصدر جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز برصيد 19 نقطة من 9 مباريات، مقابل 14 نقطة للمريخ من 7 مباريات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ذمة الله الصحفي المريخي الكبير الاستاذ احمد محمد الحسن

فجعنا صباح اليوم  برحيل الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن  و هو أحد ركائز الصحافة الرياضية و المريخية  بصورة خاصة .
   نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار و القبول الحسن و لنا و لإبناءه و أسرته  الصبر الجميل و حُسن العزاء .
 إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غيب  الموت الهرم الاعلامي احمد محمد الحسن وفقد الوسط الاعلامي السوداني عامة  والمريخي علي وجه الخصوص ركيزة من ركائزه ورمز من رموزه ..
 الا رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولائك رفيقا والهم اهله وزويه الصبر والسلوان 
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
 تعازينا الحارة للزميل محمد احمد عجوز ولجميع افراد اسرته










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يراسل النادي بشأن ( ريمشوند) 
#صفحة_الخرطوم_الوطني
 تلقى النادي خطابا رسميا من ( فيفا) حول تطورات الشكوى المقدمة ضد اللاعب  الغاني (ربشموند)بعد إخلال الاخير ببنود العقد الموقع مع النادي الذي تلقى  خطابا بتاريخ ظ¢ظ¨ اكتوبر الماضي ممهلا النادي فرصة عشرة أيام للرد  بالمستندات وتدعيم الموقف، وقام النادي بالرد فعليا  في الوقت المطلوب  وعليه تم مخاطبة لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد السوداني لإيقاف نقل اللاعب  عبر السيستم 
 وينتظر ان تكون العقوبات المتوقعة هي :-
 ظ،/ايقاف اللاعب أربعة  شهور المتبقية من العقد التى لم يلعب فيها للنادي من شهر يونيو  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©  إلى شهر اكتوبر /ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© 
 ظ¢/ دفع مبلغ العقد
 ظ£/ تعويض النادي بمبلغ مالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان

            إنتم عنوان الفشل يا مادبو! 
  • يملك من يسمون أنفسهم مجلس إدارة المريخ جرأة غريبة، وهم يتحدثون بعيداً  عن الواقع الذي يعيشه جمهور المريخ، ويحاولون جهدهم وبتدليس واضح أن  يزينوا لأنفسهم واقع لا يصح معه ذلك، وهم بذلك لا يحترمون جمهور النادي. 
 • الصادق مادبو لا فض فوه، قال أن الحديث عن فشلهم في إدارة النادي، غير  صحيح، ولا أدري ماهي معايير الفشل عند موظف آدم سوداكال هذا؟ 
 • الفشل  يا هذا بدايته وجود مديركم في منصب تتوهمون أنه يستحقه، وهو أبعد ما يكون  عن ذلك طالما أنه بسجنه محاط بالعديد من التهم التي تمس الشرف والأمانة،  ومطلوب لدولة أخرى بتهم إذا ثبتت عليه يمكن أن ترسله في سجن بقية حياته،  أليس هذا فشلا!! 
 • وفشل هذا المجلس كان جلياً عندما تركك أنت شخصياً  بعيد عن منصبك الذي يضيق عليك كثيراً وتخصم أنت منه أكثر، وإن لم تكن شلتكم  هذه فاشلة، لتم فصلك بالغياب عن إجتماعات المجلس، إحتراماً لنادي المريخ،  ولكن هذه الشلة لا تجرؤ على ذلك ليس لكفاءة أو قدرات، بل لأنك تفوقهم في  سلم الوظيفة لدى أدم سوداكال فقط ليس إلا ..ألا تسمى هذا فشلا!! 
 •  وفشلكم عندما قبل بعضكم ممارسة الغش والخداع على الرجل الفاضل الأستاذ محمد  الشيخ مدني الذي حاول جاهداً تخليص النادي منكم، فكان أن غدرتم به في وضح  النهار، دون أن يرمش لكم جفن، وبلا حياء، حتى نجاكم من بطش جمهور المريخ إن  لم يتدخل هو ومن معه ومنع عقوبة كانت  في طريقها للنادي من الفيفا. 
 •  فشلكم يبدو واضحاً يا هذا ولا يحتاج إلى إرهاق المداد للرد على تصريحك  المستفز والذي إن كان هناك جمهور (صاحب وجعة) لردوه عليك ، ولجعلوك تحلم  بالسير في طريق قريب من شارع العرضة..ولكن!! 
 •  متى أقمتم لفريق الكرة  والذي يدور حوله كل العمل بالنادي، معسكراً إعداداً محترماً إن كان في  بداية الموسم، أو منتصفه، وكل العمل الفني يقوم على هذه المعسكرات التي  تكسب اللاعبين الإستعداد التام لخوض المنافسات وبجاهزية  كاملة!! 
 •  ضياع فترات الأعداد بداية كل موسم، دفع ثمنها اللاعبين بإصابات ظلت هي  الثابت والمتغير هو إكتمال عقد الفريق بلا إصابات، بل وصل الحال إلى تعرض  بعض النجوم لأصابات أبعدتهم عن الملاعب فترة طويلة تضرر منها الفريق بشكل  مباشر (ضياء الدين ومحمد عبد الرحمن)! 
 • دعك من هذا ..أذكر لي إسم  مدرب واحد فقط إستقدمتموه وكان خارقاً وقاد المريخ لتحقيق البطولات، طبعا  عدا إبراهومة الذي حاز مع الفريق علي بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد طول غياب،  بجهده الإداري والفني، وكان جزاؤه أن تم طرده لهواجس مريضة إحتلت دواخلكم!!  
 • أي محترف (محترم) قدمتموه خلال فترتكم السوداء هذه ..حتى من كان  فيه شيء من مستوى لا بأس به، هرب منكم وفر بجلده من جحيم إدارتكم العرجاء  للنادي، وأقصد مجيد سومانا، وغيره كانت المحصلة صفر كبير .. ويكفي أن نشير  فقط إلى مايكل المحترف الذي فشل في إختبارات فريق آخر، ليتم قيده في كشف  المريخ( لأن ثمنه زهيد)!! 
 • فشلكم يفضح حديثك المشوه هذا .. وقد عجزتم  في توفير موارد مالية تقي المريخ ذل الحاجة، حتى صار دعم جمهور وأقطاب  المريخ له لأنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه هو السياسة المالية لكم ولولا تدخل الصفوة  في مرات كثيرة لكان المريخ الآن يعاني بين فرق الدرجات الدنيا في وجودكم  المؤلم.! 
 • حتى مواردكم التي سعيتم لتوفيرها، كانت قمة العار بالنسبة  لكم، وفقط اشير إلى بيع اللاعبين الأبرز بالفريق، مثل السماني الصاوي الذي  كانت واقعة بيعه مهراً لأستمراركم في مقاعد لا تشبهكم ولا تشبهونها، وعندما  عاد من (منفاه) بليبيا وجد أن مستواه الفني الرفيع هرب منه، وقد بقي معه  بعض أسى على فترة ضاعت مع الزعيم ، وأموال في طي العدم! 
 • وقد وصل بكم  أن صفعتم الفريق في وجه، ببيع أفضل لاعب سوداني ، ويعتبر الملهم الأول  لألعاب الفريق، بكري المدنية لأجل إعادة اموال قدمها لكم من تدعون أنه رئيس  المريخ، وبعدها فلتحرق روما! 
 • فشلكم تتواري منه خجلا أرضية ملعب  الأستاد التي تحولت إلى بقع تشتكي من الأهمال، وكذلك كل من منشئات المريخ  التي تئن تحت وطأة إهمالكم النابع من ضعف قدراتكم وفشلكم في إدارة النادي! 
 • وقمة الفشل تمثلت في تكريه جمهور المريخ في الحضور إلى الإستاد لمتابعة  فريقه الذي يراه مفكك الأوصال، نجومه يحاولون جهدهم مغالبة الظروف القاسية  التي تحيط بهم، ويفشلون لأنه لا يوجد أي سبب من أسباب النجاح التي يجب أن  تتوفر لهم.! 
 • يا هذا ..إن كتبنا عن فشل شلتكم التي أتت في غفلة من  زمان، وأتت معكم برجل عاجز عن تخليص نفسه من أسر السجون، لأحتجنا إلى  مجلدات تروي قصة فشل مقيم لن تنتهي إلا بعد أن تذهبوا غير مأسوف عليكم وإلى  الأبد.! 
 • مرة أخرى أعيد ..لو أن جمهور المريخ فيه بعض من غيرة على ناديه، لما ترككم حتى تسودوا الصحف بإستفرازه.!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
#كبد الحقيقة
 #مزمل ابوالقاسم
 #مسلسل الفساد مستمر 
  عندما كتبنا عن إسناد عقد ترحيل اندية الدرجة الممتازة لإحدى الشركات  الخاصة من دون مناقصة قبل عامين من الآن حاول رئيس الإتحاد تدارك التجاوز  الكبير بإسناد العقد ذاته للشركة نفسها في العام الذي يليه  بتجاوز أقدح  وأقبح.. 
 تم التجاوز بتكليف الجهة نفسها بإحضاء ثلاثة فواتير للنقل   وبالطبع كانت فاتورة الشركة المحظوطة هي الأقل  على أمل ان يكتسب التعاقد  معها بعض الشرعية ..
  قيمة عقد الترحيل الذي تم توقيعه (كيري) ثلاثة مليارات جنيه بالقديم!..
  في العام الحالي تم إسناد أمر ترحيل الأندية إلى لجنة كونها رئيس الإتحاد  برئاسة عضو لجنة المسابقات حسين ابو قبة  وعضوية محمد سليمان (حلفا)  والمدير المالي حلمي (مقرراً) وعضوية رئيس لجنة الحكام عامر عثمان  وكانت  المفاجأة في إدراج إسم بدر الدين سوار (مندوب الشركة المحظوظة) في عضوية  اللجنة!..
 لاحقاً إتضح ان الترحيل الحالي لأندية الممتاز يتم بواسطة  نفس الجهة التي اشرفت على الترحيل في العامين السابقين  وعبر الشخص نفسه!..
 هذا يمثل نموذجاً بيسطاً للفساد المالي المستشري في الإتحاد والذي إبتدره (جزء من النص مفقود بسبب الطباعة من المصدر)..
 هدفت تلك الخطوة إلى تمكين اولئك المحظوظين من دخول مباني الاتحاد كي يعملوا فيه لاحقاً ويحصلوا على اموال منه..
 حالياً ينال المذكورون اعلاه مخصصات مالية ثابتة وعلى رأسهم هشام محمد  احمد الذي تم تعيينه منسقاً امنيا في الاتحاد  من دون ان يمتلك اي خبرة او  خلفية ذات صلة بالعمل الأمني وابوبكر الماحي الذي يحصل على مخصصات شهرية  راتبة مع انه لاينتمي الى الكادر الإداري للإتحاد وحسين الياس الذي كان  يعمل سائقاً شخصياً للإتحاد..
 لاحقاً تمت تسمية ابوبكر الماحي مسنقاً  اعلامياً لمباريات الكاف في السودان  ليحصل على مبلغ معتبر بالدولار عن كل  مباراة  بل امتدت مخصصاته غير الشرعية لتشمل تحفيزه مع لاعبي المنتخبات حتى  في التدريبات!..
 لذلك نتفهم مسوغات دفاعه المخجل عن اتحاد الفساد العام!..
 قبل يومين تناقلت بعض وسائل الإعلام نبأ يتحدث عن تعرض سيارة مملوكة  للإتحاد الى سرقة بعض أجهزتها بعد ان رفض مدير الإدارة المالية  امين حلمي  حسن تنفيذ توجيهات الأمين العام حسن ابو جبل له بركن العربة داخل مقر  الإتحاد !..
 بعدها اثارت وسائل الإعلام خبر حصول مستشار شداد ابو سن   ومدير الإدارة المالية امين حلمي على نثرية مزدوجة  نظير مشاركتهما ممثلا  للإتحاد في كورس نظمه الفيفا بجنوب إفريقيا..
 تمت مطالبة الإثنين برد  المبلغ  بعد ان انكشفت حقيقة ان الفيفا تكفل بمنصرفات الإقامة والترحيل  لممثلي الإتحاد  فرفض مازن رد المبلغ بل سخر من طلب الأمين العام وتهكم من  عدم إجادة ابو جبل للتعامل مع التقنية..
 يوم امس نشر احد المواقع  الإلكترونية خبراً يتحدث عن مبلغ مالي تم صرفه لرئيس لجنة تراخيص الأندية   المهندس عز الدين الحاج  نظير مشاركة كان من المفروض ان يمثل الإتحاد  السوداني فيها خارجياً ولم يتمكن من السفر اليها لظروف شخصية وقد افاد عز  الدين  انه تسلم اربعمائة دولاراً , وتمت مطالبته برد خمسمائة متحدثاُ عن  عدم وجود دورة مستندية تقنن التعامل المالي في الإتحاد , وعن رغبته في  اللجوء الى المحكمة في الموضوع نفسه !..
 النثرية المذكورة صرفت قبل سبعة اشهر  اي على ايام الرئيس المخلوع عمر البشير !..
 اطاحت الثورة بالبشير وخلفه ابن عوف وحل البرهان رئيساً للمجلس العسكري ثم  تولى رئاسة المجلس السيادي ومازال المبلغ معلقاُ بلا معالجة حتى اللحظة!..
 المية راحت فين ياعزيزي حسن ابو جبل المسئول بحسب النظام الأساسي عن مسك الدفاتر المالية للإتحاد ؟..
 هل يستطيع ابو جبل ان يجيب؟..
 بل هل يستطيع ان يقرر في اي شأن مالي او إداري بمعزل عن توجيه او قرار من رئيس الإتحاد..
 قبلها كتبنا في هذه المساحة عن مبلغ عشرة آلآف دولار  إختلسه مستشار رئيس  الإتحاد مازن ابو سن  بعد ان تسلمه بغرض تحويله الى مدرب المنتخب الوطني  زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش ولم يفعل  وقد اوضحنا ان شداد تطوع بالتغطية على السرقة  الموثقة بتعليمات وجهها    إلى الإدارة المالية للإتحاد  وقضت بتقييد  المبلغ عهدة شخصية عليه!
 لاحقاً علمنا الكيفية التي تمت بها مساعدة  مازن على إزالة العهدة الدولارية من رقبة رئيس الإتحاد الذي قبل ان يوحد  ذمته المالية مع ذمة موظف تم ضبطه مختلساً بالثابتة!..
 وتفاصيل فضيحة دولارات حكام مباراة السودان وتشاد معلومة للكافة وقد نشرناها في هذه الصحيفة بالمستندات..
 كما تلاحظون فإن معظم التجاوزات المالية والسرقات المليارية تتم بالدولار  الذي انهمر على الإتحاد من دعم الفيفا البالغ مليوناً واربعمائة الف  دولار!..
 ذلك بخلاف الدعم المحلي  الذي استقبلته خزانة الإتحاد من  رئاسة الجمهورية  و وزارة الشباب والرياضة  وجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني  وغيرها..
 وبخلاف مبالغ ضخممة بالدولار  وصلت إلى الإتحاد من الإتحاد  الإفريقي لكرة القدم  والإتحاد العربي لكرة القدم .. والسرقة على قفا من  يشيل .. والفساد يسير إلى إزدياد..
 آخر الحقائــــــــق
  عندما سألت نيابة مكافحة الفساد الإتحاد العام عن مصير مبلغ سبعة آلآف  وخمسمائة دولار خصصتها وزارة الشباب والرياضة كدعم للمنتخب الوطني تهرب  الأمين العام من الرد  وإدعى انه لم يعرف حقيقة المبلغ المقصود  بالإستفسار!..
 هل تدعم الوزارة الإتحاد كل يوم كي يدعي الأمين العام  انه لايعرف ما تقصده النيابة بسؤالها عن دعم الوزارة للإتحاد؟..
 المبلغ المذكور تسلمه حسن برقو شخصياً  وانفقه من دون ان يورده لخزينة الإتحاد..
 هذا غيض من فيض التجاوزات المالية المستشرية في اتحاد سرقة الدولارات العام..
 المصيبة تحدث بإنصراف رئيس الإتحاد عن اصل المخالفات إلى التشدد في البحث  عن هوية من يتكفلون (بتسريب) المعلومات لنا من دون ان يهتم بمكافحة النهب  المصلح الذي تتعرض له اموال اتحاده!..
 تصرفه طبيعي طالما انه يمثل  الراعي الرسمي للفساد بل يستحق لقب الفاسد الأول  تبعاً للمخالفات الجسيمة  والتجاوزات الكبيرة التي تورط فيها هو شخصياً وبلغت اهل بيته  المتقلبين في  نعيم دولارات الإتحاد وسياراته!..
 سودن عبدالحليم محمد رحمة الله عليه  منصب رئاسة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وقاده عدة سنوات وعمل رئيساً  لإتحاد كرة القدم وإتحاد كرة السلة واللجنة الأولمبية السودانية , وقاد  الكاف رئيساً وعمل عضواً في اللجنة التنفيذية للكاف والفيفا وعضواً في  اللجنة التنفيذية للجنة الأولمبية الدولية !..
 تقلد عشرات المناصب  فهل عرف احدكم اسم زوجته؟..
 هل سمح لأي من اهل بيته بالتمتع بأموال المؤسسات الرياضية العديدة التي عمل فيها ؟..
 الحديث نفسه ينطبق على كل من قادوا الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  إبتداءً  من د حليم رحمة الله عليه وإنتهاءً بالدكتور معتصم جعفر  مروراً بالإستاذ  عامر جمال الدين واللواء مأمون مبارك امان رحمة الله عليهما واللواء عبد  المنعم النذير ومحمد علي كير والمهندس عمر البكري ابو حراز..
 كلهم تعاقبوا على رئاسة الإتحاد فلم نسمع بأحد منهم مكن اقاربه من استغلال مقدرات الإتحاد  او سمح لهم بأخذ فلس من اموال الإتحاد..
 لم يحدث ان تطرق الإعلام لتجاوز يتصل بتمكين زوجة احد روؤساء الإتحاد من  الحصول على اموال الإتحاد او التمتع بإحدى سيارات الإتحاد إلا في عهد  الرئيس الحالي كمال شداد!..
 المصيبة ان صاحب التجاوز الفاضح هو الأكثر  تشدقاً بالحديث عن الصرامة في المحافظة على المال العام والأوفر حديثاً عن  التطوع في العمل الرياضي!.
 تطوع بالطاء !..
 آخر خبر : عن اي تطوع  يتحدث من سمح لزوجته بأن تأخذ عشرين الف دولار من اموال الإتحاد وجاهر بأنه  سيأخذ ثمانين الف دولار من الدعم المقدم من الكاف للإتحاد السوداني؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من مران المريخ امس






















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش من تدريبات المنتخب استعدادا للقاء ساوتومي امس











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستيفن زوي اول الموقعين للمريخ
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر أن المريخ سلم اللاعب ستيفن زوي جزء من مستحقاته المالية  وسيكون اول الموقعين في كشوفات المريخ وكان الكنجولي قريبا من المريخ في  الفترة الماضية لكن ضيق الخانات اجل توقيعه









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تصعيد خطير حميدتي يشكو شداد للفيفا ويكشف تجاوزاته ومخالفاته
.
.
قالت مصادر اعلامية متابعة للأحداث بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن المهندس نصر الدين أحمد حميدتي نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الإتحاد رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة سيتقدم بشكوي رسمية للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) ضد رئيس مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور كمال حامد شداد في تجاوزاته ومخالفاته للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم التي قدمها له في مذكرة من ستة عشر بندا تتحدث عن الأوضاع في الإتحاد والتجاوزات وسياسات الرئيس في تسيير الإمور الإدارية والتنظيمية وقراراته حيال عدد من القضايا السابقة وتغييبه لمجلس الإدارة ولجنة الطوارئ (المكتب التنفيذي) الذي يتكون من الرئيس ونائبه الأول ونوابه رؤساء اللجان وأربعة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة لإتخاذ القرارات المستعجلة التي يتعذر معها إنعقاد إجتماع لمجلس الإدارة بالإضافة لعدم إجازة لائحة أعمال مجلس الإدارة وتحديد إختصاصات الأمين العام وتدخل الرئيس كطرف مباشر أو غير مباشر في كل القضايا وطلب حميدتي الدعوة لإجتماع مجلس الإدارة لعرض المذكرة عليه في اقرب إجتماع.
وتشير المعلومات الموثوقة التي حصلنا عليها ان نصر الدين حميدتي قام بترجمة المذكرة في جامعة الخرطوم وسيقوم بإرسالها في الساعات القليلة القادمة إلي (الفيفا) بعد أن قنع من قيام إجتماع المجلس وعرض شداد للمذكرة التي تحوي تجاوزات خطيرة فحميدتي قام بكتابة المذكرة وإتبع الخطوات والإجراءات الصحيحة وسلمها للأمين العام لعرضها في الإجتماع ومن الواصح ان الإجتماع لن يقوم وبالتالي لن تجد المذكرة حظها من التداول في المجلس.
فقرر نائب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة تصعيد قضيته مع رئيس الإتحاد للمؤسسة الدولية لكرة للنظر في تجاوزاته ومخالفاته بعد عجزه في مواجهته داخليا وهذه الخطوة تعتبر فاصلة ومصيرية في مستقبل مجلس الإدارة وتهدد إستقراره وبقائه حال نظر الفيفا في المذكرة وتعامل معها بجدية وأولاها الإهتمام اللازم لأنها تحوي مخالفات صريحة يعمل الإتحاد الدولي علي محاربتها ولا يتساهل مع من يقومون بها.
الأيام القادمة ستشهد العديد من التطورات في الموضوع. .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقترب من التعاقد مع مجاهد فاروق
.
.
 كشف مصدر مقرب من مركز القرار بالمريخ أن اللاعب مجاهد فاروق بات على مقربة من التوقيع للمريخ بعد أن وافق على عرض المريخ وكان الاهلي شندي رفض بيع اللاعب للمريخ قبل موسمين ولكن اللاعب الآن متمسك بالرحيل واللعب للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى يعلن قائمة المنتخب المشاركة بسيكافا
 .
 .
 أعلن  الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني لمنتخب الشباب عن القائمة التي ستشارك في  النسخة القادمة من بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط أفريقيا(سيكافا)، مطلع  ديسمبر المقبل للمنتخبات الكبرى، وكانت لجنة المنتخب قد قررت المشاركة  بمنتخب الشباب مزودة بعدد من عناصر الاولمبي، وبعض لاعبي الخارج، وقد**جاءت  القائمة الأولية للمنتخب متألفة من (28) لاعب، وسيكون التجمع عند الساعة  السابعة من صباح السبت 16 نوفمبر 2019م في فرع الرياضة العسكري بالخرطوم..  واللاعبون الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار هم:

 *حراسة المرمى:
 ظ،/*محمد عباس ريحان – الجمري - (كوبر الخرطوم)
 ظ¢/**محمد النور – ابوجا - (الهلال الخرطوم)
 ظ£/**محمد عبدالله – كديابا - (الموردة الخرطوم)
 ظ¤*/***محمد عبدالله - ميقا - (الهلال كادوقلي)
 ظ¥/**اكرم محمد عبدالله**(حي الوادي نيالا)
 *الدفاع:
 ظ،/**أحمد موسى - تمبش (الامل عطبرة)
 ظ¢/**موسى يحي (المريخ بورتسودان)
 ظ£/**أحمد إبراهيم - وضاح - (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ¤/**عمار كنو - حتيتة - (النسور الخرطوم)
 ظ¥/ شيخ الدين محمد – الشيخ - (حي الوادي نيالا)
 ظ¦/**مؤيد عابدين (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ§/*بخيت خميس (المريخ الفاشر)
 *الوسط
 ظ،/**ابراهيم سليمان -كولينا- (الأهلي مروي)
 ظ¢/**التاج باشري (ود هاشم سنار)
 ظ£/**عماد الصيني (المريخ الخرطوم)
 ظ¤/**محمد الحاج حميدان – كومي -**(الاهلي شندي)
 ظ¥/***محمد مختار - بشه-**(الهلال الخرطوم)
 ظ¦/**وجدي عوض (الخرطوم الوطني)
 ظ§/**معتز هاشم -التوزا- (الخرطوم الوطني)
 ظ¨/**الفاتح جادين (حي العرب بورتسودان)
 ظ©/**مجدي عبداللطيف (المريخ الفاشر)
 ظ،ظ /**عمار ياسر (امبدة الخرطوم)
 ظ،ظ،/**محمود عبدالعزيز (الهلال كادوقلي)
 *الهجوم*:
 ظ،/**عوض طلبه (الشرطة القضار)*
 ظ¢*/**الريح حامد ( الاهلي عطبرة)
 ظ£/**منتصر عثمان - النين-**(المريخ الفاشر)
 ظ¤/**محمد عباس- كنان- (الهلال الأبيض)
 ظ¥*/*منير موسى (ود نوباوي الخرطوم)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 قال الله تعالى: (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ  وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ  الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا  إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) سورة البقرة
 بمزيد  من الحزن والآسى ينعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأقطابه الأستاذ الصحفي  المريخي الهرم أحمد محمد الحسن الذي توفاه الله إلى رحمته صباح اليوم  الأربعاء الثالث عشر من نوفمبر وذلك بمستشفى أمدرمان  وإذ ينعي المجلس فيه دماثة خلقه واسهاماته المقدرة والتأريخية طوال مسيرته  في دروب الصحافة الورقية التي أطلق عليه فيها لقب جامعة الصحافة بعد مسيرة  حفلت بالعطاء بدأت بعديد الإصدارات الصحفية في ستينات القرن الماضي وقد  تخللها تنصيبه أول سكرتيرا لتحرير صحيفة المريخ في العام 1964م وقد كانت  رائدة الصحافة الرياضية بالسودان ليتقلد بعدها عديد المناصب في ضروب العمل  الصحفي والإعلامي وقد كان أخرها ترأسه لتحرير صحيفة المريخ ويرسل المجلس  تعازيه الحارة لأسرة الفقيد والأسرة المريخية قاطبة وقبيلة الصحافة وأهل  الرياضة سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء  وحسن أولئك رفيقا.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: الاتحاد غني بدولارات الفيفا ومكبل حيال صرفها
 مازن أبوسن جلّب دعومات الاتحاد من الفيفا .. 
سيكون في لجان تطويرها قريباً.. المستقبل للشباب.. ودشنا عدد من المشروعات
.
.
خلال ورشة تنظيم مباريات الدوري الممتاز ومنافسة الوسيط التي افتتحت ظهر الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019م، ورداً على عدد من الاسئلة التي طرحها المشاركين من الاتحادات المحلية، والتي دار معظمها عن أموال الفيفا، بطرف الاتحاد، وعدم إنفاقها في تسيير النشاط بنسبة عالية، قدم البروفسير كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عدة إفادات، جاء أبرزها يوضح أن الاتحاد غني بأموال الفيفا حالياً، وقد ورد خزانته أكثر من مليون دولار، والسبب في ذلك أن هناك أموال كانت محتجزة بطرف الفيفا لعدم تقديم ميزانيات مجازة من جانب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لثلاث سنوات قبل حضورهم، وبجانبها تمكن المهندس مازن أبوسن مستشار الرئيس من تقديم برامج تطوير للفيفا من بعد إطلاع مطوّل له، ومخاطبات جرت، تمت المصادقة عليها، ووردت خزانة الاتحاد، لكن الاتحاد (مكبل) في صرفها، ولا يحق له التصرف فيها، إلا في المشاريع التي أجيزت لها، ومنها مشروع صالة الاتحاد في المدينة الرياضية لكرة القدم داخل الصالات، ومنها إذاعة الاتحاد التي باتت على وشك، وكذلك كرة القدم السنية، وخلافه، وزاد البروف شداد ان دعم التسيير تم توجيهه إلى الاتحادات المحلية بواقع (70) ألف لكل اتحاد حتى الان، وقابلة للزيادة وفق التوجيه الصادر ، وأشار رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد إلى أن عملية المخاطبة تعاني كثيراً في الطريقة المتبعة، لهذا توجههوا نحو إنشاء (الاتحاد الالكتروني) عبر الشبكة التي تربط كل الاتحادات المحلية، وذكر أن كل التعامل سيكون عبر الايميل ما بين الاتحاد ومنسوبيه في المرحلة المقبلة، وسيكون ذلك إمتداد لمشاريع عدة دشنوها وبدأت تنضج، من بينها التسجيل الالكتروني، وأبان البروف شداد ان مازن ابوسن مجتهد و(شاطر)، وقد جلب الدعومات عبر إمتلاكه للمعرفة والجد وأصبح من كوادر النخبة في مشاريع التطوير، ويتوقع ان يكون قريباً في لجان الفيفا بهذا الصدد، وناشد البروف شداد الاتحادات المحلية بالعمل على تأهيل كوادرها وإيجاد الموظفين المتفرغين، وأنهم في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ماضون في هذا النهج، وكشف أن هناك (2) مليون دولار لبرامج التطوير قادمة في الفترة ما بين (2019/2021م)، وستوجه جميعها إلى البرامج المخصصة لها، آملاً ان يجتهد منسوبي الاتحادات المحلية في إيجاد رعاة حتى إن كان ذلك بمبالغ دون الطموح، لكن يجب ان تكون هناك بداية.. وأجاب بروف شداد بالكثير من الافادات على منسوبي الاتحادات المحلية الذين تواجدوا في الورشة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
الأحـــمر البريــطاني 
×يسير النادي البريطاني العريق صاحب التاريخ التليد ليفربول بخطى واثقة نحو البطولة المحلية المسمى بالبريمرليق، وكم هو جميل أن يواصل الليفر زحفه المحصن حتى الأسبوع الثاني عشر دون هزيمة رغم قوة الخصوم وشراستهم المشهودة.
×تعلقت بهذا الفريق منذ نعومة أظافري وعندما عرفت كرة القدم العظيمة هذه، فوجدت فيه كل أصناف المتعة الكروية، فالأحمر البريطاني يمتعك وإن كان مهزوما.
× عجز الليفر عن تحقيق بطولة البريمرليق منذ العام 90، ولكنه استطاع الفوز بأبطال أوروبا عام 205م، بعد أن أبعد الميلان الإيطالي بصورة صارت مضربا للفرق الطامحة في البطولات حيث لا يأس ولا قنوط في كرة القدم أبدا أبدا.
×والعام المنصرم حقق معجزة متكاملة الأركان وهو يبعد برشلونة رغم اسمه العريضة وحجمه الثقيل، وبعد أن خسر منه هناك في كتلونيا بثلاثة أهداف، ليعود لليفربول ويحقق الفوز بأربعة أهداف تباعا، ويذهب ويتقدم ويظفر بالبطولة الأوروبية الأولى والعظمى.
×وعندما تخطى برشلونة رشحه الكل للفوز بالبطولة وقالوا من يقهر برشلونة ويبعده بهذه الطريقة هو الأولى والأجدر بالبطولة، وهناك من قال ليفربول هو البطل الحقيقي وأن لم يفز حقيقة بالبطولة.
× وهذا الموسم ما شاء الله نجد أن ليفربول قد فاز على الارسنال وتشلسي وتتونهام ومان سيتي وتعادل مع مان يونايتد، يبقى الأحمر البريطاني استطاع الفوز والتغلب على كبار بريطانية ، إذن هو الفريق الأولى والأجدر البريمرليق، وهو كذلك البطل الحقيقي وأن لم يوفق في الظفر بها عند نهاية الموسم.
×حقق ليفربول العام المنصرم أبطال أوروبا والسوبر الأوربي، وهو المريح الأول لبطولة العام للأندية المقامة بقطر، وهو الأقرب حتى اليوم للبريمرليق الإنجليزي، وينافس بقوة على كأس الرابطة الإنجليزي، هذا فريق لا يجارى بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× الرأي عندي هو، أنه يتوجب على إداريي الأندية العربية والأفريقية، والسودانية، أن يتابعوا مثل هذا الفريق، ويتوصلوا للدراسة التي بها استطاعة الإدارة الحمراء أن تعيد بعث هذا الفريق وتجعله محل إشادة وإعجاب من الكافة بعد أن كان الناس قد نسوه رغم تاريخه العامر بالبطولات.
×خلاصة القول هو، أن فرق كرة القدم بالأندية الكبرى لم تعد مجرد ركلا للكرة ولا مجرد عبث عابثين في الإدارة فالإدارة اليوم تمثل العصب الحي للفريق بلا فكر لن يكون هناك فريق كرة محترم، وبلا مال متدفق نحو مفيد يعود بأفضل فلن يعيش فريق، فلكم في ليفربول عبرة يا أولى الألباب.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات 
× اقترب وقت مباراة منتخبنا الوطني ، ونخاف عليه من الهوان والضياع.
× المنتخب هذه المرة مدعوم بلاعبين سودانيين من خارج الوطن نسأل الله أن يكونوا عونا ومعين للمنتخب.
× لو شدد شداد في ملف المنتخب لأخرج انا منتخبا عظيما وقادرا على العمل.
× شداد أكبر عيوبه في هذا الملف هو نومه وتغميض عينيه وترك المنتخب ما حمل لأحمد بابكر.
× أحمد بابكر لا يستطيع إدارة المنتخب الفنية ولا يريد أن يأتي من له قدرة وكفاءة وشداد يسمع ويطيع.
× برقو له القدرة المالية وله الرغبة العملية وله النشاط الكافي ، يمكن أن يستفيد منه المنتخب لو وجد مديرا فنيا مقتدرا.
×ما بدر من عزا لدين الحاج في موضوع الخمسمائة دولار لا تحدث من متسول.
× إذا صحت هذه الرواية يصبح من بالاتحاد العام عبارة عن صائدين للمبالغ بالحق والباطل.
× تصريحات منجد النيل تكذب إدعاءات على أسد الذي قال أنهم سددوا كل المطلوبات.
× إذا لم يترك الإداريين اللف والدوران ف1غن إصلاح الحال من المحال.
الذهبيـــة الأخيــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لها الصباح نقولن ليفربول فريق عظيم وراءه جمهور أعظم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• صدام مصري.. وعملاق أفريقي ينتظر أكادير بقرعة الكونفيدرالية
• المجموعة الأولى: نواذيبو ، رينجرز ، بيراميدز ، المصري
• المجموعة الثانية: بيدفست ،  النصر ، دجوليبا ، هورويا 
• المجموعة الثالثة: نهضة بركان  ، موتيما بيمبي ،  زاناكو ، إيساي 
• المجموعة الرابعة: سان بيدرو ، حسنية أكادير ، إنيمبا ، بارادو 
• رسميًا : السعودية والإمارات والبحرين يعلنون مشاركتهم في خليجي 24 بقطر
• نسور نيجيريا تعقد الحسابات بافتراس زامبيا
• ليفاندوفسكي يخضع لعملية جراحية في الشتاء
• برشلونة يستهدف ضم النرويجي إيرلينج هالاند نجم ريد بول سالزبورج
• تورينو يخسر نجمه سيموني زازا أمام إنتر ميلان
• رونالدو يغيب عن قائمة مميزة.. ونجم عربي سليماني يتفوق على ميسي
• مباراة الأرجنتين وأوروجواي مهددة بالإلغاء
• الفرنسي مانداندا حارس مرمى مارسيليا ينفي الاعتزال دولياً
• إبراهيموفيتش يفضل بولونيا على ميلان ونابولي
• الفيفا يوقف 3 مسؤولين سابقين بسبب الرشوة
• فيكتور ليندلوف مدافع يونايتد يحتفظ بالكرة الذهبية السويدية
• راكيتيتش: أخذوا مني الكرة في برشلونة
• مانشستر سيتي ينفق 100 مليون إسترليني للحاق بليفربول
• مدير منتخب الإمارات: لقاء فيتنام من أهم المحطات في مشوار التصفيات
• مدرب جنوب أفريقيا: سيكون من الصعب على مصر الخسارة أمامنا
• الفيفا يوقف 3 مسؤولين سابقين بسبب الرشوة عن المنتخب
• بلماضي: محرز يستحق وضعية أفضل في مانشستر سيتي
• البرازيل تضرب موعدًا مع فرنسا بنصف نهائي مونديال الناشئين
• مفاجأة.. ميسي واجه سيلتا فيجو مصابا
• فرديناند ينتقد طريقة التعامل مع أزمة سترلينج وجوميز
• إيمرسون: أحلم بصناعة التاريخ مع برشلونة
• بيراميدز: مجموعتنا متوازنة.. ومواجهة المصري ميزة
• كومباني: مانشستر سيتي لا يحتاج إلى مدافع جديد
• كيلليني: لسوء الحظ كنت من مشجعي ميلان
• مانشيني: مكافحة العنصرية لن تدفعني لضم بالوتيلي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* السودان (-- : --) ساوتومي الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* إفريقيا الوسطى (-- : --) بورندي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* مالاوي (-- : --) جنوب السودان الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* الكاميرون (-- : --) الرأس الأخضر الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* غينيا بيساو (-- : --) إسواتيني الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* نيجيريا (-- : --) بنين الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

* سيراليون (-- : --) ليسوثو الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* ناميبيا (-- : --) تشاد الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* بوركينا فاسو -- : -- أوغندا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* السينغال (-- : --) الكونغو الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* أنغولا (-- : --) غامبياوالساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

................... ...................

◄ الدوري البرازيلي 🇧🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 

* فلامينغو (-- : --) فاسكو دا جاما الساعة : 02:30 .. القناة : beIN 7


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 2 :

* يوفيل تاون (1 : 4) هارتلبول

................... ...................

◄ كأس إفريقيا تحت 23 سنة 🌍 - المجموعات :

* ساحل العاج (0 : 1) جنوب إفريقيا
* زامبيا (1 : 3) نيجيريا

——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلاطين : تلقينا عرضين من القمة وسنختار الافضل لمنتصر
.
.
كشف قيادي بارز في نادي المريخ الفاشر  عن تلقي ناديه لعرضين من القمة لانتداب اللاعب والقناص منتصر عثمان الشهير بالنن وقال انهما في طور الدراسة وسيختارون العرض الذي يناسب اللاعب بجانب التعرف على الوجهة التي يريدها اللاعب حتى لا يتعرض الى مضايقات تعصف بمستقبله حتى يبدع ويستمر في تقديم مستويات مميزة مع المنتخب وناديه الجديد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحسم أمره بشأن مستقبل منجد النيل
. 
الخرطوم: باج نيوز
شرع نادي المريخ في خطوة جادة تجاه لاعبه منجد النيل، بعدما قرّر استدعائه من أجل تحديد مستقبله مع الفريق.

ويتمسّك لاعب المريخ منجد النيل بانتهاء عقده مع المريخ في الانتدابات الحالية، معلنًا عن رغبته في الوقت ذاته بالاستمرار مع ناديه، واضعًا خيارات محدودة أمامه لتحديد مستقبله، تمثّلت في تجديد تعاقده لعام حال تقييم المدّة الإضافية من قبل المجلس.

ويسود الجدل في الوقت الراهن حول مدة التعاقد بين النادي واللاعب، إذ يرى منجد النيل أنّه مرتبط بعقدٍ مع المريخ لثلاث سنوات، فيما أشار المجلس إلى عقد لاعبه يمتد لعامٍ إضافي.

وقال قيادي رفيع في مجلس المريخ ـ فضّل حجب اسمه ـ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّه سيتمّ اعتماد العقد المبرم والمعتمد من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، والقاضي بتعاقد النادي مع اللاعب لأربعِ مواسم.

وأضاف” مجلس المريخ حاليًا يدرس خيار إعارة اللاعب إلى أحد الأندية التي تطلب خدماته”.

وسابقًا، كانت أنباء أشارت إلى مفاوضات تجري بين نادي حي الوادي نيالا واللاعب منجد النيل للتعاقد معه في الانتدابات الشتوية المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
تاور الذي نعرفه !!
.
.
لم يخذلنا عضو مجلس السيادة صديق تاور وهو ينزل بنفسه الى ارض الحدث ويطمئن على ترحيل المواطنين عبر العربات الحكومية بنفسه.
تاور الذي جاء الى المجلس السيادي بترشيح من الجماهير طبيعي جدا ان يحس بآلامهم ووجعهم ويقوم بنفسه بالاشراف على ركوب المواطنين من مواقعهم الى مواقع عملهم
كبر تاور كثيرا في نظرنا وهو يطمئن على انسياب عمل العربات الحكومية ومعرفة ما يحدث في الشارع من ترحيل للمواطنين من والى مواقع عملهم.
لم نتفاجأ بما قام به تاور لان ابن الوطن ومن خرج من وسط الجماهير هو الذي يفعل ما يطلبه الجماهير.
كبرت يا توار باعمالك الجليلة وكبرت وانت تساعد ابناء وطنك وتخفف من معاناة المواطن.
نأمل ان تستمر الاعمال الجليلة لإخوتنا في مجلس السيادة وان نشهد في الايام المقبلة جولة الي الاسواق من اجل تخفيف اعباء المعيشة على المواطنين حتى لا نعاني في بلدنا .
تاور اكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان الثورة لم تقدمه لتمثيلها في المجلس السيادي من فراغ وانه الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب وان وجوده في المنظومة يعني انسياب العمل وفقا لمطالب الثورة.
متفرقات
اخيرا تبرع السيد ابو اواب بمبلغ مليار ونصف لدعم تسجيلات الفريق في الفترة المقبلة.
حازم يطلق التصريحات وتفتح له صفحات الصحف للحديث عن المريخ وهو يهاجم النادي ولمن يقدم مليما واحدا دعما لمسيرة المريخ في الفترة المقبلة.
القنصل الذي عمل في فترة الكيزان لم يساند المريخ لا من المدرجات ولا حتى بكليلو موز وهو الآن يرفض دعم المريخ
لا مكان لحازم بين الكبار في المريخ وعليه ان يذهب الى من طالبوه بعدم المشاركة في دعم المريخ ماليا الا بذهاب المجلس الحالي.
من يقرن دعمه للمريخ بالاشخاص غير مرحب به في النادي وعليه ان يبحث عن كيان آخر ليشجعه.
المريخ عشق ابدي ولا مكان فيه للمغمورين وصغار المشجعين.
ليس كل من يملك المال هو الشخص المناسب لقيادة المريخ او يمكنه ان يعمل فيه.
اخيرا
الغواصات التي تعمل في الخفاء لضرب استقرار المريخ والتي طالبت بعض اللاعبين بعدم العودة لتدريبات المريخ معروفة ومكشوفة للجماهير
نعرف من يحرك بعض المشجعين وبعض اللاعبين لضرب استقرار المريخ ومن طالب نجوما من المريخ بالاضراب لاحراج المجلس ولكنهم ما دروا ان ذلك يضر بالمريخ.
اخيرا جدا
رمزي صالح حارس المريخ كيف حالك بشه بيسلم عليك!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال الله تعالى: (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ غ— وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) سورة البقرة
بمزيد من الحزن والآسى ينعي مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأقطابه الأستاذ الصحفي المريخي الهرم أحمد محمد الحسن الذي توفاه الله إلى رحمته صباح اليوم الأربعاء الثالث عشر من نوفمبر وذلك بمستشفى أمدرمان وإذ ينعي المجلس فيه دماثة خلقه واسهاماته المقدرة والتأريخية طوال مسيرته في دروب الصحافة الورقية التي أطلق عليه فيها لقب جامعة الصحافة بعد مسيرة حفلت بالعطاء بدأت بعديد الإصدارات الصحفية في ستينات القرن الماضي وقد تخللها تنصيبه أول سكرتيرا لتحرير صحيفة المريخ في العام 1964م وقد كانت رائدة الصحافة الرياضية بالسودان ليتقلد بعدها عديد المناصب في ضروب العمل الصحفي والإعلامي وقد كان أخرها ترأسه لتحرير صحيفة المريخ ويرسل المجلس تعازيه الحارة لأسرة الفقيد والأسرة المريخية قاطبة وقبيلة الصحافة وأهل الرياضة سائلين المولى عز وجل أن يسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا.!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هداف دوري الدرجة الاولي الانجليزي يضع شروطا صعبة لتمثيل السودان
.
.
وضع اللاعب السوداني الاصل والانجليزي الجنسية محمد عيسي الذي ينشط بدوري الدرجة الاولي الانجليزي شرطا صعبا للانضمام الى المنتخب الوطني الاول والمشاركة معه في التصفيات الافريقية حيث طالب النادي وعبر اللاعب الذي سبق وان وافق على تمثيل السودان .. طالب الاتحاد السوداني التكفل بعلاجه وهو ما قابله الاتحاد بالرفض مما تسبب في تأخير انضمام اللاعب للمنتخب الوطني ويتوقع ان يستجيب الاتحاد الى مطالب اللاعب بخصوص التكلف ببعض النفقات فضلا عن تحمل اللاعب ببقية المنصرفات من اجل اداء ضريبة بلاده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد حمو يطمئن جمهور المريخ بعد أن كثرت إشاعات انتقاله للند التقليدى الهلال و يقول علي حسابه الخاص بالفيس بوك بطلو إشاعات و خلونا نركز كلنا مع المنتخب الوطنى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | تشكيلة منتخبنا الوطني الرسمية اليوم..
#زول_سبورت



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة

#مزمل ابوالقاسم

#فساد الإنتخابات في نيابة الفساد

ملف الفساد الأكبر في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية ينبغي ان يفتح على مصراعيه ويُحال بكامل سوءاته وسقطاته إلى القضاء كي يقول كلمته فيه  لأن ما صاحبه من تجاوزات غير مسبوق ولا ملحوق..
نعني به ملف الإنتخابات الأخيرة لإتحاد الكرة التي شهدت فساداً يشيب لهوله الولدان وإستغلالاً قبيحاً للسلطة والنفوذ والمال العام لشراء الأصوات وترهيب الرافضين وتدجين الممانعين  بغرض فرض مجموعة بعينها على قمة هرم الإتحاد..
مجموعة جاهر قائدها وتباهى في قناة (سودانية 24) خلال حوار أجراه معه الزميل المتميز حاتم التاج بأنه مسنود من قمة هرم السلطة ممثلة في الرئيس المخلوع عمر البشير..
أي والله قالها الفريق عبدالرحمن سر الختم في التفزيون من دون ان يرمش له جفن  منتهكاً نصوص الميثاق الأولمبي الدولي  الذي الزم السلطة ممثلة في وزير الشباب والرياضة بصيانة وضمان اهلية وديمقراطية واستقلالية النشاط الرياضي..
(جــــــــــــزء من النـــــص مفقـــــــــود بسبب الطباعة من المصدر).
قبل ان يستقيل ويتم إستبداله بكمال شداد  بعد ان ادى ذلك التدخل السياسي والحكومي السافر إلى تجميد نشاط الإتحاد السوداني بقرار من الفيفا..
كنا شهوداً على ذلك التدخل السافر  برشاوي بلغت قيمتها مليارات الجنيهات وبأساليب الترغيب والترهيب التي مورست بأمر ضباط في إدارة امن المجتمع بجهاز الأمن ونحمد الله اننا قلنا كلمتنا في ذلك التدخل السافر لله والتاريخ وسخرنا اقلامنا لمناهضته ودفعنا الثمن بمصادرة صحفنا التي عارضت تلك المساخر القبيحة..
من عجب ان بعض من ساندوا المجموعة المسنودة والمفروضة بأمر امانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني  وعملوا في صحف مملوكة للمؤتمر الوطني حتى تم طردهم منها يريدون المزايدة علينا ليتهمونا بموالاة امانة الخراب . مع اننا الهبنا ظهرها بسياط النقد حتى إستغاثت  وجاهرنا برفض تدخلها في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة ولم نخش المصادرات ولا الإستداعاءات..
الأرشيف موجود ويشهد على مواقفنا مثلما يوثق إنكسار بعض أدعياء النضال ودعمهم للمجموعة التي فرضها المؤتمر الوطني في قمة هرم الإتحاد..
تطايرت الرشاوى لشراء الأصوات بأمر امانة الخراب وإستخدمت فيها مليارات الجنيهات  والمعدات الرياضية ونفوذ الحزب والحكومة وجهاز الأمن  الذي خصص مكتباً داخل النادي الوطني لتلك المجموعة  مثلما إستاجرت لها أمانة الشباب فندق الضرائب وخصصته لإقامة ممثلي الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الممتاز وسددت فواتيرها كاملة..
ولإكمال حلقات المخطط الشيطاني الرامي إلى تمكين الحزب من السيطرة على اتحاد الكرة تمت الإستعانة بوزراء إتحاديين  و وكلاء وزارات و ولاة ولايات و وزاء ولائيين ومعتمدين  بخلاف أعضاء فروع أمانة الخراب ومكاتب جهاز الأمن في الولايات ممن تم تكليفهم بإستلام المندوبين وإرسالهم الى الخرطوم..
كنت شاهداً على ذلك التدخل السافر  وكتبت مناهضاً له بشراسة وشاركت في السعي إلى إبطاله من خلال عضويتي في مجلس المريخ المعين مع شرفاء لم برهبهم قبضة السلطة ولا سطوة جهاز أمنها وحزبها الغاشم وأمانته المخربة الفاسدة!..
وثقت هذه المساحة ذلك الموقف المشرف  مثلما وثقت صفحات اخرى على مواقف مخزية ساند بها بعض ادعياء النضال التدخل السياسي السافر في انتخابات الإتحاد ..
الشهود أحياء والتاريخ لايقبل التزوير..
تابعنا فصول المهزلة التي اكتملت اركانها بإخراج الإتحاد الشرعي من مقر الإتحاد بقرار مشوه أصدره وكيل وزارة العدل وتواصلت المساخر وتعددت بعقد جمعية عمومية هزلية أشرفت على تجهيزها  إدارة امن المجتمع التي ارسلت إثنين من ضباطها قرب منتصف الليل الى مباني الإتحاد  فإستدعوا قياداته السابقة وأمروها بتسليمهم اوراق الإنتخابات ومستندات الجمعية  توطئة لعقدها في إتحاد الخرطوم !..
ليلتها تجمع شرفاء الوسط الرياضي امام مباني الإتحاد وسجل التاريخ موقفهم القوي  ومنهم الجكومي محمد سيد احمد الذي حمل عصاه وحاول الإشتباك مع ضباط الجهاز في عز سطوته دفاعاً عن اهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية ..
إكتملت فصول المهزلة بعقد جمعية عمومية هزلية  أطلقنا عليها مسمى جمعية عبدالعزيز التعاونية في هذه المساحة ورفضنا مخرجاتها  وأكدنا ان الفيفا لن يعترف بها وأنها ستقود الى تجميد نشاط السودان بسقطة يستحق مرتكبواها المحاسبة والعقاب بالحرمان من المشاركة في اي نشاط يتصل بكرة القدم إلى الأبد !..
بالفعل تسببت المهزلة في تجميد نشاط السودان  ولن أذيع سراً إذا ما ذكرت أنني ضغطت على قادة الإتحاد السابق لإخطار الفيفا بالتدخل الحكومي في أمر الإنتخابات وكانوا يتوهمون أنهم سيفوزون بها برغم ما كان من تدخل قمئ..
تم إنفاق مليارات الجنيهات من اموال الغبش على شراء الأصوات حتى بعد إستقالة سر الختم وتسمية شداد بديلاً له كمرشح للمجموعة المدعومة من حكومة المؤتمر الوطني والحزب بأمانته الفاسدة الغاشمة التي سمت عدداً من منسوبيها نواباً لشداد  وفرضت آخرين في اللجان المساعدة للإتحاد وفي مقدمتهم عبد العزيز سيد احمد  الذي اشرف على عقد الجمعية الهزلية مزدرياً قرار الفيفا بشأنها!..
وقعت كل تلك الأحداث قبل عامين فقط من الآن وشهودها احياء ومستنداتها موجودة  والمجلس الذي افرزته مازال مسيطراً على الإتحاد بقيادة شداد  عضو هيئة شورى المؤتمر الوطني وعضو برلمان الإنقاذ السابق بالتعيين وأحد خمسة اختارهم المؤتمر الوطني    ليعملوا (موفقين) في مؤتمر الحوار الوطني المزعوم..
ملف فساد الإنتخابات سيحال بكامله الى نيابة مكافحة الفساد  لتقديم كل من شاركوا فيه إلى المحكمة  ليصحبوا عظة وعبرة لسواهم  ويسعدنا ان نعلن بأننا شرعنا بمعاونة بعض القانونيين الشرفاء في تجهيز المف ورصد تفاصيله وتجهيز مستنداته وشهوده  توطئة لرفعة الى النيابة في الأيام المقبلة ..

آخــــــر الحقائــــــق

الأموال التي دفعت كرشاوى لأعضاء الجمعية مرصودة ..
والمعدات الرياضية التي قدممت لبعض الإتحادات المحلية موجودة ومعلومة المصادر..
والشهود بالعشرات..
ومن اشرفوا على عقد جمعية عبدالعزيز التعاونية معلومون بالإسم..
ومن اتوا بالمال لتوزيعه بالرشاوى معلومون..
عندما تعنت شداد وحاول ان يفرض محمد جعفر قريش في منصب النائب الأول لرئيس الإتحاد بديلاً للواء الدكتور عامر عبد الرحمن صدرت التوجيهات من أمانة الشباب بالتصويت لعز الدين الحاج حال إصرار شداد على موقفه..
بل إن أحد قادة أمانة الشباب سخر من موقف شداد وقال لأحد أعضاء المجموعة (أسأل البيتشرط علينا ده .. الأكل والمرطبات القدامو .. والمكان القاعد فيهو ده هو دافع فواتيرو؟)..
في النهاية خضع شداد لرغبة الأمانة , وتخلى عن قريش فنال اصوات المجموعة ..
شراء الأصوات شهد عليه أحد اعضاء الإتحاد الحالي بإعتراف موثق أدلى به في لقاء تلفزيوني جمعني به..
تم اللقاء في عز سطوة العهد البائد ومع ذلك تحدثنا فيه بقوة مستنكرين تدخل امانة الخراب وفضحنا فيه الفساد الذي صاحب أسوأ انتخابات في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية ..
حسن فاروق الذي عمل في صحيفة الرأي العام المملوكة للمؤتمر الوطني حتى تم فصله منها يريد ان يزايد علينا بعد أن ساند المجموعة التي اتى بها المؤتمر الوطني لقمة هرم الإتحاد..
من دعموا تدخل الأمانة والحزب وحكومة العهد البائد في الإنتخابات سيئة السمعة ويدافعون عن اتحاد الفساد لا يحق لهم ان يتشدقوا بالحديق عن النضال..
كيف يعمل حسن فاروق في صحيفة يمتلكها المؤتر الوطني ويعين رئيس تحريرها ورئيس مجلس إدارتها ومديرها العام ويقبض مرتبه شهرياً منها حتى تاريخ طرده منها ثم يزعم انه معارض للمؤتمر الوطني؟..
إنجليزي ده يامرسي؟..
الأقلام التي تدافع عن فاسدي الإتحاد لاتعرف حمرة الخجل..
أرشيفكم وحاضركم يسخران منكم ..
وأرشيفنا وحاضرنا يشهدان لنا..
آخر خبر : ملف فساد انتخابات الإتحاد في طريقه لنيابة مكافحة الفساد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#محمد عيسي حزين لعدم اكتمال الاتفاق بين الاتحاد والنادي
..... #ووااوواا

تنويه بخصوص عدم اكتمال الاتفاق بين النادي والاتحاد السوداني : 

لم يكتمل الاتفاق بسبب بند خاص باصابه اللاعب 
في حالة اصابة اللاعب من المسؤول عن اكمال علاجه ؟
النادي اخبر الاتحاد بموافقته في حالة الاتحاد السوداني هو المسؤول عن تكاليف العلاج ورفض الاتحاد ذلك
ممكن للاعب المشارك مع المنتخب واذا تعرض للاصابة يمكن معالجه نفسه لكن سوف تكون عليه غرامات من ناديه perterborough united  لان النادي يعتمد علي اللاعب بشكل كبير جدا في الفترة المقبلة 
ونتمني مشاركات اللاعب في الفترة المقبلة

اما بخصوص الصفحة ذكرنا سابقا انها ليست رسمية باللاعب لكنها مقربه من اللاعب وتنقل لكم كل جديد عن محمد عيسي

هذا ماوجب توضيحه

ووااوواا
*

----------

